# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cierre de centrales nucleares en Francia

## termopar

Como creo que van a ser unas cuantas las que se cierren, creo interesante abrir un hilo donde se pueden ir insertando los cierres de las centrales de Francia:




> *Francia cerrará su central nuclear más antigua
> *
> La clausura da respuesta a las constantes reclamaciones de Alemania de que París cerrase Fessenheim
> 
> GABRIELA CAÑAS
> París 24 ENE 2017 - 14:01	CET
> 
> François Hollande podrá cumplir, in extremis, una de sus promesas electorales: cerrar Fessenheim, la central nuclear más vieja de Francia. Su clausura, además de estar en línea con la Ley de Transición Energética, que ha impuesto un techo a la producción de electricidad de origen nuclear, da respuesta a las constantes reclamaciones de Alemania de que París cerrase una central que está pegada a su frontera y que no considera segura.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...20_156763.html

Corolario: Si las barbas de tu vecino ves cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar.

----------


## Jonasino

> Como creo que van a ser unas cuantas las que se cierren, creo interesante abrir un hilo donde se pueden ir insertando los cierres de las centrales de Francia:


Eso, eso. Vete reservando páginas y páginas para rellenar que seguro que con tu "salud de hierro" al final te van a faltar.
En fin.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/se-...ua-de-francia/




> *Prorrogan la vida de la central nuclear más antigua de Francia*
> 
> 
> 
> Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde 7 abril, 2017 París
> 
> La central nuclear francesa de Fessenheim, la más antigua del país, prorrogará su cierre al menos dos años, cuando se prevé abrir el complejo atómico de Flamanville, decidió hoy el consejo de administración de EDF, la compañía gestora
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (08-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Foronuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

Que no me gustan las nucleares es sabido, que me gustaria que estuviesen, tambien pero estoy de acuerdo con Jonasino. 
No creo que se pongan aqui muchos cierres, tampoco creo que sea factible a corto o medio plazo

----------

